# PC Gaming mini Ruckler trotz 60 fps



## Ejder93 (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Rtx 2070 s, und einen 4 k Monitor von AOC 60hz 

bei mehreren spielen kriege ich immer Mini ruckler rein trotz 60 fps .

die Stellen sind immer unterschiedlich als Beispiel bei Explosion passiert nichts aber bei ruhigen Szenen fällt mein fps fur 1 Sekunde von 60 auf 50 oder so dann gehts wieder .

woran kann es liegen 


Monitor hat zwar freesync aber Grafikkarte ist vom invidia 


bitte um Ratschläge 


lg


----------



## SOTColossus (9. Februar 2020)

Du kannst mal hier schauen:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...en-ein-framedrops-lags.1367247/#post-15947165

Wenn Dir hier jemand helfen kann, wären für den sicher noch Angaben zu CPU, Festplatte, Internet, Spielen, Treiber etc. hilfreich.


----------



## Ejder93 (9. Februar 2020)

Folgende Komponenten habe ich 

Ryzen 3600 
16 gb ram 
HDD 1 TB
Fast alle spiele 
Treiber geupdated


----------



## Free23 (10. Februar 2020)

Hey, es spricht zwar eigentlich nichts dafür, aber hast du mal die Temperatur deiner Komponenten während des Spielens gecheckt?

Ansonsten fällt mir noch auf, dass du keine SSD benutzt !?

Achso: Treten die Mikroruckler in allen Spielen auf?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2020)

Welche Games spielst du denn? Wie viele FPS hast du denn, wenn es "normal" ist? Passiert das auch, wenn du im Spiel absichtlich nur zB WQHD einstellst (2560 x 1440 Pixel) ? Sind ALLE Treiber aktuell? Nutzt du andere Software nebenbei, die stören könnte? Virenscanner zB ?


----------



## Ejder93 (10. Februar 2020)

Es ist ein fertig pc, und es kam nur die Meldung das die Grafikkarten Treiber nicht aktuell ist . 

Antivirus Programm lauft ganz normal im Hintergrund. Normal fps ist der bei ca 60 

Temp liegt der bei 80 grad..

So gut wie bei alles spielen


----------



## MrFob (10. Februar 2020)

Spielst du hauptsaechlich online Spiele? Falls ja, teste mal offline Modi und schau ob das Problem da auch auftritt. Sonst musst du mal dein Netzwerk testen mit entsprechenden Tools.

Wenn es in deinem System ein Problem gibt, dass koennte das recht schwer einzugrenzen sein. Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall alle Treiber aktualisieren. Schauen, dass keine unnoetigen Programme im Hintergrund laufen. Mal offline gehen und den Virenscanner kurzzeitig deaktivieren um festzustellen, ob es nicht dara liegt. Zur allergroessten Not das System neu aufsetzen. Wenn das alles nichts hilft, dann duerfte es wohl an der Harware irgendwo liegen und das duerfte dann echt schwer einzugrenzen sein, da meusste man dann echt Komponenten tauschen. Aber ich wuerde mit dem einfacheren (aka der Software) anfangen.


----------



## Ejder93 (10. Februar 2020)

Ich spiele nur offline da passiert es , ich teste mal das ich virus Programm mal abstelle


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2020)

Also, von 60 auf 50 FPS ist noch lange kein "Einbruch" oder so was. Wenn du nen Ruckler bemerkst, müsste es schon eher von zB 120 auf 50 runtergehen oder von 60 kurz auf nur 5-6 FPS, aber evlt. ist es nur GANZ kurz bei 5 FPS, aber im Schnitt trotzdem noch bei 50, so dass Dir 50 angezeigt werden.


und du solltest bei Nvidia mal die neuesten Treiber herunterladen.


----------



## fud1974 (11. Februar 2020)

Halt alles etwas unspezifisch. Eigentlich müsste man die Auslastungskurven von GPU und CPU monitoren und nachträglich analysieren um zu sehen ob das da 100 Prozent Spikes gibt.


----------



## Ejder93 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich habe die aktuellsten Treiber , da ist bei Nvidia Keine neuen Updates sichtbar


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2020)

Ejder93 schrieb:


> Ich habe die aktuellsten Treiber , da ist bei Nvidia Keine neuen Updates sichtbar



bei welchen Spielen kommt es denn nun vor? Und kommt es bei JEDEM Spiel vor?


----------



## TP40pcg (29. Februar 2020)

Würde vsync ausschalten & aus lassen wenn kein tearing auftritt.  Denke mal die 60Hz von dem Monitor werden das Problem sein. Könnte auch Frameskipping sein.

Oder versuchen den Monitor über Displayport anschliessen. & mal in der Anleitung schauen ob der AOC über Displayport 75Hz hat.


----------



## Bubbele1987 (30. Oktober 2020)

Das Problem kenne ich. Hast du schon versucht, dass Windows neu zu installieren?


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (18. Februar 2021)

Wenn du Microstuttering hast, die sich von konstanten Rucklern unterscheiden, dann hat das nichts mit der Grafikkartenleistun oder mit Freesync zu tun. Microruckler entstehen spontan und nicht über die gesamte Spieldauer hinweg. Du erreichst ja die 60 FPS, also handelt es sich um Microruckler, falls dein Monitor 60 Hz hat. Wieviel Hertz hat dein Monitor?

Meist ist der Grund in fehlerhafter Hardware, überhitzung zb. zu suchen oder in einem zerschossenen Windows, bei dem sich über die Dauer hinweg genug Sondermüll, insbesondere in der Registry, angesammelt hat. Was nicht heisst, das Windows selbst kein Sondermüll wäre 

Falls die Microruckler in allen Spielen auftreten, dann wird das Problem in der Hardware oder in einem zerschossenen Windows liegen. Gerade deine Aussage, dass du trotz 60 FPS diese Microruckler hast, spricht dafür. Ein ganz ekliges Problem.

Lasse mal ein Spiel für 10 min laufen und checke, wie sich die Temperatur über die Zeit verhält. Installiere Windows neu oder noch besser, löse dich von dem Sondermüll und installier dir eine Distribution wie Manjaro. Das kann ich im übrigen allen empfehlen, die gerne ein sauberes System wollen, welches sich über die Zeit nicht mit Ballast vollädt. Mit Linux hast du den grossen Vorteil, dass du ganz einfach den Spieleordner, oder genauer gesagt den Wineprefix löschen kannst. Dein System wird keine Daten in einer Registry oder dergleichen speichern, von denen die Hälfte bei einer Deinstallation nicht gelöscht wird.

Und nein : Spiele unter Linux sind nicht wirklich langsamer als Windows. Bei einigen Spiele verlierst du vielleicht  je nachdem 1-5 FPS, dafür ist das ganze System viel reaktiver. Bei den meisten Spielen verlierst du nichtmal FPS, falls die Entwickler weise genug waren, auf die Vulkan API zu setzen und sich nicht von MicroGates haben bestechen lassen. Eine Taste unter Windows gedrückt oder unter Linux macht einen Riesenunterschied. Linux ist schnell. Sehr schnell.

Falls du dann immer noch Probleme hast, dann wirst du sicherlich ein Hardware Problem haben.


Free23 schrieb:


> Hey, es spricht zwar eigentlich nichts dafür, aber hast du mal die Temperatur deiner Komponenten während des Spielens gecheckt?
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir noch auf, dass du keine SSD benutzt !?
> 
> Achso: Treten die Mikroruckler in allen Spielen auf?


Guter Einwand. Eine SSD 1TB von Sandisk kostet gerade mal 90 Euro, die Investition muss man sich geben, insbesondere wenn in Open world Spielen von Festplatte während dem Spiel geladen wird. Das kann tatsächlich zu diesen hässlichen Mikrorucklern führen.


----------

